# PowerThrow dimensions



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

There is a PowerThrow 824 nearby for sale, but the bucket looked only so-so from the pics. I am wondering what the dimensions are (mainly the main frame) on these Power Throw machines. Specifically how they compare to the "standard" older 524 and 724 machines. How much interchangeability there may be. I could not find this on my go-to Toro site.
.


----------

